# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Лучшие зимние 10 способов знакомства в Минске для подростков и не только

## Labs

Не совсем правда, что наши чувства обостряются лишь весной, когда просыпается природа и просыпаются гормоны. Да, многие согласятся, что подойти и познакомиться летом гораздо проще и приятнее, чем зимой, ведь все стараются скорей забежать в помещение, при этом поскальзываясь на каждом шагу.



Однако зима - не повод впадать в спячку, а отличное время найти вторую половинку, чтобы пройтись по первым весенним ручьям уже вдвоем. Но где же искать ее, эту вторую половинку, когда зимой лишь и видно, что нос из под шарфа да 10 килограмм зимней одежды?

Давай разбираться, куда же лучше отправиться в Минске за будущей потенциальной парой и где легко можно познакомиться:

1) *На улице*. Всегда, испокон веков, самым простым и эффективным способом, которым, мы уверены, познакомилась не одна пара наших родителей и даже бабушек и дедушек, был проверенный способ знакомства на улице. В Минске идеальной улицей для знакомства у подростков можно считать улицу Октябрьскую, столь популярную в последние несколько лет. Улица не такая пафосная, как Зыбицкая, но при этом и тут есть чем заняться. Кофейни и кафе тут множатся, как грибы, а зимой они полны студентов, которые греются горячими напитками. А что может быть проще, чем спросить у рядом сидящей девушки, нравится ли ей ее [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] и завязать таким образом приятный разговор?

2) *На мастер-классе по [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].* Да, многие сейчас скажут, что они рисовали в детстве картины по номеркам, когда это еще не было мейнстримом. Однако мастер-классы по рисованию сегодня резко набрали популярность. Это только кажется, что там скучно и неинтересно. Однако, вам не только расскажут и покажут основные техники рисования, но вы и сами сможете нарисовать свой первый шедевр и забрать его домой. И чем это не отличное место для нового знакомства будним зимним вечером, когда за чашкой чая в студии вы сможете обсудить нарисованную картину с понравившейся соседкой или соседом? Актуально будет для парней, так как 85% посетителей таких мастер-классов – девушки.

3) *В клубе.* Да, клубы до сих пор пользуются популярностью, особенно зимой, когда погода за окном явно не располагает к прогулкам. На любой выходной собирайте компанию друзей и отправляйтесь танцевать в любое полюбившееся вам место. Предварительно можно посмотреть, где будет интересная программа и даже бесплатный [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]. В клубе начинается самое веселье, где ни на ком нет ни шапок, ни шарфов, ни трех свитеров. Однако не забудьте взять с собой паспорт, на входе работает фейсконтроль.

4) *В [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].* Практически в самом центре города, немного во дворах, расположилось довольно популярное место, где практически каждую неделю проходят всевозможные выставки, вход на который почти всегда бесплатный. Выставки в основном проводятся на белорусском языке, но это ли не повод попросить кого-то поблизости перевести неизвестное слово? И если у вас завяжется непринужденный разговор, предложите перенести беседу в  отличный винный бар, который находится в этом же здании. Кроме широкого выбора вин, там есть и неплохая чайная и кофейная карта.

5)* В музее.* Ой, скажете вы, музеи, прошлый век, еще в библиотеку отправьте. Но это только кажется, что они не пользуются популярностью, а выставки и экспозиции в них уже давно устарели. Во-первых, они постоянно меняются, ведь искусство не стоит на месте. Во-вторых, туда действительно периодически ходит современная молодежь. Нужно лишь время от времени смотреть расписание проводимых мероприятий и выбирать понравившееся. А в Дни открытых дверей там всегда много интересный людей, да еще и вход обычно [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]. 

6) *На [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] по [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]*. В Минске очень много молодых людей ведут здоровый образ жизни, так как это не только модно, но и действительно полезно. Почему бы не подключиться и вам? Если тягать железки вас не прельщает или у вас уже есть абонемент в тренажерный зал или на аэробику, как насчет бесплатного мастер-класса по йоге? Йога не только поможет расслабиться морально и физически, но и покажет, насколько это хорошее место для знакомств, ведь йога популярна как среди девушек, так и среди парней. Не обязательно быть профи и уметь с легкостью выполнять все возможные и невозможные асаны и позы собаки. Но один раз записаться и сходить на такое занятие точно стоит.

7) *В аквапарке [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]*. Да, вы не ослышались, в аквапарк в Минске  можно сходить и зимой. И это даже вдвойне приятней, ведь можно хоть на несколько часов спрятаться от холода и снега и как-будто снова очутиться в лете. Как же тут можно познакомиться? Если вы хоть раз были в аквапарке, то знаете, что с некоторых горок можно скатиться лишь вдвоем на надувной «плюшке». Так вот, просто отправьте друзей в сторонку, а сами глазами найдите такого же одиночку и предложите прокатиться вместе. Вряд ли тут можно получить отказ, а совместный спуск с горки с криками и смехом – это ли не начало отличного знакомства? Более того, в аквапарке постоянно проходят тематические вечеринки, с хорошей музыкой и развлекательной программой.

8) *На сайте [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].* Да, да, сайт для знакомств - это не то что вам надо и вообще вы не такие. Но давайте честно, на дворе 21 век, когда высокие технологии дошли до высшей степени развития, а совсем скоро Искусственный интеллект будет править миром. Так вот, современные сайты знакомств тоже перешли на новый уровень, где легко можно задать любые интересующие вас параметры по поиску второй половинки, будь то рост, возраст, цвет глаз или наличие машины. Возможно, вы все равно относитесь к этому скептически и все еще верите в случайные встречи. Но почему бы просто не попробовать? За спрос не бьют, а под лежащий камень и вода не течет. 

9) *В музеяе–усадьбе в Лошицком парке.* Если идея обычного похода в музей вам не сильно пришлась по душе, возможно понравится другая? Как насчет мероприятия, которое совместит в себе элементы экскурсии, [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] и форум-театра? Согласны, придется купить не самый дешевый билет, однако удовольствие от участия и, тем более, новые знакомства, окупят свою цену сполна.    

10) *На горнолыжном курорте или на катке*. Это только кажется, что поездка в горнолыжное место будет действительно дорогой. Для начала просто подумайте, у кого из ваших друзей есть зимняя амуниция, сноуборд или лыжи, и вот уже минимум этот пункт можно исключить из списка затрат на аренду. Если вы никогда не катались и панически боитесь спуска с горы – не проблема. В таких местах, как горнолыжные курорты Силичи, Раубичи, Логойск, Солнечная Долина или Якутские горы, вполне найдется занятие вам по душе. Например, прокатитесь на тубусе или обычных санках. А еще лучше, предложите одиноко стоящей девушке или парню составить вам компанию, предварительно попросив своих друзей постоять подальше в стороне. Зима – отличное время открыть для себя что-то новое или просто продолжить любимое занятие. Например, покататься на коньках. В Минске уже давно есть много мест, где можно и коньки на прокат взять, и круги по катку понарезать, и просто с непривычки плюхнуться на пятую точку.  Заняться этим зимним видом спорта можно в Минск-Арене, Ледовом Дворце, ТЦ Замок, на открытом катке на Немиге или Октябрьской площади. Ведь это действительно весело, полезно, недорого и доступно. Отличный способ завести новое знакомство. Даже если вы впервые становитесь на коньки, бояться не стоит. Почему бы не воспользоваться этим шансом и не попросить вас научить кататься ближайшего понравившегося человека?

*И еще несколько мест*

- Любая спортивная секция или клуб – это прямая дорога не только к отличной фигуре, но и к новым знакомствам. Всем известно, что зимой нужно начинать готовиться к летнему сезону. И даже если пару вы в зале не найдете, то вот парой кубиков на прессе и подтянутой попой точно обзаведетесь.

- Всевозможные мастер-классы, семинары, открытые уроки и тренинги. Отслеживать их можно очень [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], от вас только и нужно, что выбрать понравившийся и записаться на мероприятие. Ходите с друзьями или даже по одному, тут это точно не будет проблемой. Ведь вы легко сможете найти единомышленников, а в придачу получить новые знания или навыки.

- На различных форумах и тематических площадках. Или просто в социальных сетях. Предварительно просмотрев профиль понравившегося человека, можно задать вопрос или завести разговор по общей для вас теме.

*Подведем итоги*

Не обязательно все развлечения и места для знакомств обойдутся вам в круглую сумму. Выбирайте наиболее подходящий для себя, включайте свою смекалку и фантазию и отбрасывайте робость. А то впоследствии ваша скромность может обернуться просмотром сериалов в одиночестве или покупкой корма для 40 кошек. Юность на то и дана, чтобы пробовать, влюбляться и просто наслаждаться.

----------

